# Have you watched this



## Steveqpp (Apr 25, 2012)

This is great, If you have not seen it you should. I can not believe how much is involved in making a web site. Thank you Chris, Tess and Darren



 
The more I watch this the more I think web sites like painting should be left to the professionals.


----------

